# 3 corner cycle commutator needed



## QCcuber4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hello everyone,

I'm looking a for some bad-ass alg that swaps URF, DRB and DRF in a cycle.

It's the only alg I haven't figured out yet for my bld corners... I know I could just D2L2 and do an A-perm and undo the set up but that's just too long I need some faster alg, kinda like the caltech corner cycle alg (R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2).

If anyone has a nice 2 gen for it i'd love to hear about it... if not well I can take any other alg as long as it's not a damn (X A-Perm X') alg!

Thanks alot!

And for the hell of it I wanna spread this uber Y-perm I learned on Akkersdjik's facebook awhile ago, I find it pretty bad ass for OH.

F' L F L' U' L' U L2 U L' U' L' B L B' U'


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2011)

yz R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 z'y'


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 28, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking a for some bad-ass alg that swaps URF, DRB and DRF in a cycle.



There are 9 possible cycles you can create using these three corners. Do you have a preference of which cycle? Do you want the correctly oriented case, or any of the cases?

I assume you mean the correctly oriented case based on the alg you gave. If this is so, try:
y' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 y


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 28, 2011)

Not optimal, but fast...
(R' F R F')x3 D' (R' F R F')x3 D



cmhardw said:


> There are 9 possible cycles you can create using these three corners. Do you have a preference of which cycle? Do you want the correctly oriented case, or any of the cases?
> 
> I assume you mean the correctly oriented case based on the alg you gave. If this is so, try:
> y' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 y


Owww... headache... I figure out why this works and then I forget =/


----------



## QCcuber4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sarah -- Thx the alg is pretty neet, I'll fiddle with it and see if I can get rid of those nasty rotations XD

Chris -- I should have specified but yeah, I was talking about the correctly oriented case. If one of them isn't correctly oriented I'll simply do a set up move for it and bring it into either shooting position. What I'm working on is some sort of improvised corner method where I use cycles through different layers to reduce set up move lenght. Niklai (L' U R U' L U R' U') Caltech corners and even the good'ol Y-perm swap technique (Old Pochmann?) I also use A perms, but with 1 or 2 qmt set up moves only. I use some BH for the rly easy cases... Pretty much I'm trying to learn as much as I can and i'm munching it all up into a big ball of algs.

Cool Frog -- Uhm, well it's easy to memorize but like you said, not very optimal lol, thx anyway tho.

thx for the help. I'm stuck just above 3 minutes and wanna go sub. Hope This thing works.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do you want it to be a commutator? Do you really need that?

If not, here are modifications of my favorite R2 algs:
R2 U R2 U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R'
R F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R2

Or if you don't insist on exactly those pieces but just want that "triangle shape" somehow:
U R2 U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R
R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U'


----------



## riffz (Mar 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> y' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 y


 
I think Chris meant to give you this one (which is optimal in HTM):

y' U R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U2

It's just a niklas with a U setup move and the Rs and Ls replaced with half turns if that helps you remember it.


Also... you said you'd like a 2-gen alg for it but it's impossible to change corner permutation with a 2-gen alg.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Why do you want it to be a commutator? Do you really need that?
> 
> If not, here are modifications of my favorite R2 algs:
> R2 U R2 U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R'
> ...



My red notation is the commutator notated alg, they're all commutators.


----------



## Stini (Mar 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> yz R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 z'y'


 
I solve it like this as well. I find it useful to think of this case as a variation of A-perm. Compare:

The most common A-perm alg: R2 [R U R', D2] R2
A-perm variation: R2 [R U2 R', D2] R2


----------



## QCcuber4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Riffz -- Thx but isnt that like EXACTLY what Chris gave me but with R layer before L and the Us primed? And yeah, You just rang a bell about coners and 2 gen... ok so I'm dumb lol.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> My red notation is the commutator notated alg, they*'re* all commutators.


 
They *contain* commutators.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Stefan I tried those algs out, very happy you threw those down. Thanks alot.


----------



## riffz (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris posted an alg that cycles UBR -> DRB -> DFR, which wasn't what you asked for so I corrected it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 29, 2011)

FUR>URB>ULB
[R, L' U' L U] [R', U' L' U L] This case... hrm


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> FUR>URB>ULB
> [R, L' U' L U] [R', U' L' U L] This case... hrm


 
You can just do the popular OLL alg for that, F' r U R' U' r' F R (or for the other way round, R' F' r U R U' r' F)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 29, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> You can just do the popular OLL alg for that, F' r U R' U' r' F R (or for the other way round, R' F' r U R U' r' F)


 
I find it hard to visualize that I will keep that in mind. 

Edit: without doing the wide turns i can see it better, thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea it's basically x (U' L U, R') commutator.


----------

